# Misspelt shop signs NYC.



## editor (Feb 12, 2006)

There's nothing like a good website obsessed with a totally obscure interest, so with 32 pages of (often marginally) misspelt shop signs, I love this one: Misspelled Signs NYC







Also to be found on the site:
Recollections of Old TV Shows 
Unusual Names and more!

The Vestiges of Old Railroad Tracks In NYC section's a winner too. Not one to give too much detail away, the author remarks that at the West of intersection of Metropolitan Avenue and Grand Street is a short, unnamed street where there "might be a trace of an old rail."


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 12, 2006)

Quite funny, however I think it would be a lot classier without the commentary


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2006)

The store opposite me had a cocked up sign, 'LAMBET MINI MART' for years.


----------



## toggle (Feb 12, 2006)

you need to fix your links ed


----------



## Epico (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah, what would the internet be without obsessive pendants? 








> The last time I checked, the word was spelled "macaroni," with just one c. And I see that it's just maccaroni cheese, mind you - not maccaroni and cheese. Pass the ox tail and be done with it.



Reckon the guy who wrote that sign feels, like, soooooo stupid. Bet his mates are still taking the piss outta him for that one.


----------

